# Live update 4-19



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

Hammer time... 5 in 2 hours. A couple next to me had 9 when i got here at 8


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

....................im going to start a petition to band you from the forum..... your posts everyday literally kill me inside.... im slowly rotting away in this chair while my office window looks out on the bay....and you post these reports.... 

Sorry got a little emotional there for a sec thinking of all the pompano I could be catching. Cant wait to see the pics, and good job hammering em down.


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

I will stop as long as i can keep viewing and learning from these guys


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Haha, I was just joking man. I live threw you while im at work and your posting pictures. I have a honey-do list today...but I might skip it to get in on the action after work.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

living vicariously though the forum!!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Keep it up!! Hopefully Thursday will be just as great


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

Just got a big jack on cut bait i am at 8 pomps releasing small ones. Sorry


----------



## big mike 17 (Jan 19, 2012)

You fishing at Henderson Park?What is the bait of choice?Good to see you tearing them up this beautiful week.


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes and shrimp and fishbites


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

And a good mallet


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Not a nibble at the east jetty today, but have friend out east from Henderson are getting nice ones on pink fish bites. Tear them up guys. Soon enough I'll be out there longer then my usual 2 hour early fishing.(got young kids)


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dang ! You're like Thor with that damn hammer ! Lol...... Way to go .


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Me: Im going surf fishing after physical therapy today and im taking your cousin 
Wife: but the lawn needs to be mowed..... 
Me: And the pompano need to be caught.... 
Wife: Fine....im peeling the left over crawfish from this weekend. You want to have crawfish grits AYAYA or crawfish casserole.. 
Me: Casserole. 

Yup got a keeper here boys. Anyone surf fishing this afternoon and want to meet up?


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Weekday fishermen suck.

Signed,
Jealous weekend fishermen

Kidding, congrats on another fine day. But you're gonna need a new freezer at the rate you're hammering them.


----------



## FreddieMac (Apr 6, 2016)

Sunshine17 said:


> Me: Im going surf fishing after physical therapy today and im taking your cousin
> Wife: but the lawn needs to be mowed.....
> Me: And the pompano need to be caught....
> Wife: Fine....im peeling the left over crawfish from this weekend. You want to have crawfish grits AYAYA or crawfish casserole..
> ...


If only you could have gotten her to cut the lawn and peel the mudbugs! :thumbup:


----------

